# Can you guess someone's type from their avatar?



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Test my avatar roud:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

My avatar is a video game (currently; I'll change it sometime in the next week.)

I don't think so; most people can't really determine type by avatar.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I guess I can usually tell that someone is an INFP, but not much anyone else.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

And I thought mine was cool. And it's just...obvious. Damn.

Don't care though, Feathers McGraw is my role model.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I do tend to choose faces, good quality particualrly when it's a real life image, though usually it'll be anime related, and a degree of chiaroscuro - dark and light contrasted.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I think type has a part in it but it's mostly what someone likes too


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, that they aren't ISFP's. XD


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

I chose a square peg trying to fit into a round hole as my avatar because I have often felt like that at times in my life. I'm not sure if such a feeling suggests a certain possibility type or not.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

(Update for 2011...)

What do we make of pony avatars then?


----------



## Biliana (May 5, 2010)

Danse Macabre said:


> What would you assume I am through my avatar?


I think INFP when I see that sign.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 15, 2011)

ElectricSparkle said:


> (Update for 2011...)
> 
> What do we make of pony avatars then?


N's like Lauren Faust?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Type me by my avatar plz. K thx.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I can't tell by avatar >.>

What type does my avatar seem?


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

Often I'm right when I guess someone's type from their avatar but that's because it's just so obvious...usually.


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

Capsicum said:


> xNTJ - power!
> 
> xSTJ - POWER!


• . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~., 
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-., 
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:, 
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\, 
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,} 
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.} 
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./ 
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./ 
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./ 
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/ 
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .} 
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../ 
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../ 
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-” 
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\ 
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__ 
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-, 
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\ 
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\ 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__ 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--


Besides, what type is most likely to draw their own avatar?


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

I always have otters.

I guess that's an ENTP thing?

I dunno, I just like otters.


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm curious if my avatar is INFPish. I used to change it all the time because I could never find one I was satisfied with, but I love the one I have now and plan on keeping it for awhile


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm guessing not at the moment


----------



## bookworm (May 24, 2010)

It's pretty obvious from my avatar isn't it? I've always really liked this avatar, I don't know why, I just have.


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

I think its interesting how INFJ is getting the most recognition as easily understandable by their avatars. Especially since they're the rarest type. Maybe the rareness makes it stand out more? 

I want to know if my avatar is giving me away. Any takers? No cheating.


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

Well it's kinda obvious here due to our type being displayed.......but does mine fit into your little pattern?


----------



## thedj93 (Jun 15, 2011)

I just like cuddling

Sent from my SM-G730W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanaseru (May 29, 2013)

sinshred said:


> dark, mono-color, black-white - introvert
> bright, colorful - extrovert
> 
> cartoon, anime, paint, abstract - intuition
> photo, simple - sensing




it seems so true


----------



## Bobagsp (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that mine doesn't fit the stereotypes given here. I'm sure you could come up with a reason why my avatar matches my type, but I would bet that's because my type is displayed and you are simply adjusting your perception of my avatar to my actual type. What would you have guessed my type to be based on my avatar had it not been displayed?


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

SkittlesButterface said:


> Not true in my case...I'm a huuuuge introvert, I just really love colours :3


Really?
Uhm..You might be the special case then 



Hanaseru said:


> it seems so true


Just my blabbering


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't think many would be able to guess my Type from my avatar. It's a picture of Megan Fox at the moment.


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

Asian_Chick said:


> I don't think many would be able to guess my Type from my avatar. It's a picture of Megan Fox at the moment.


I probably would have guessed an Extraverted Sensor (the function not the letters) with your avatar.


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

@Human72 I already know your type, which totally defeats the purpose of me guessing, but... Whatever XD
I'd have gone with ENXP otherwise.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah I know look at my avatar. That's INTP right there, but slightly up for debate. Maybe I'm just an INTP with 900 years worth of Fe development.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I just love the MBTI subforum.
Makes my day every time. =D


----------



## aurelief (Apr 5, 2014)

Hmm this is interesting, guess my type from my avatar? 

(It's Emilia Clarke, btw, I love this shot of her. Super pretty, artistic & sophisticated. And sexily enigmatic. Is this getting weird?)


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

I'd have gone with ISFP, but I remember you not being that type, whatever you've decided on


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Enfp :d


----------



## danniek (Jan 28, 2014)

sirenoftheganges said:


> enfp :d


esfp?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

INfj.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

danniek said:


> esfp?


Not even close 

And To the person above me,
I'd say ISFP?


----------



## AstralVagabond (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, I did choose the character in my avatar specifically _because_ he's such a fun and archetypical example of my personality type. So I imagine it's not too difficult with me (at least not if you've seen the anime).


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

INTP!



SirenOfTheGanges said:


> Enfp :d


Nope, but you're not too far off in the grand scheme of things


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I'd say generally not. I'm guessing Fe types have a picture of a character or living thing (maybe themselves?) more often.

Sent from my RM-846_eu_euro1_291 using Tapatalk


----------



## 63511 (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh, what would you choose for me?! Lol!


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

sirensongs said:


> Oh, what would you choose for me?! Lol!


EXXJ. Though it kind of has that INFJ thousand-yard stare quality to it.
Your avatar is very ambiguous XD


----------



## ozones (Oct 5, 2013)

go for it


----------



## 63511 (Aug 15, 2013)

BakerStreet said:


> EXXJ. Though it kind of has that INFJ thousand-yard stare quality to it.
> Your avatar is very ambiguous XD


I think EXXJ is what I'm looking at currently so seems about right! Lol! 

My previous icons were--

View attachment 121306
View attachment 121314
View attachment 121322
View attachment 121330
View attachment 121362


I seem bi-polar lol either sassy or sweet.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

@_ozones_
Your avatar makes me think you're probably ISFP or ISFJ. It makes me feel like I'm looking at someone's fond memories. It's not overly complicated or flashy, but it's important to the individual nonetheless. 

@_sirensongs_
Your current avatar made me think ISTP because of the pale, gray overtone. For some reason, ISTPs and the color grey are associated in my mind. Also, her facial expression is very dynamic and intense without feeling too "sentimental" or warm, which I how I "stereotype" ISTPs. I have a feeling from your username that you're not an ISTP, though.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@surgery

ISTJ. Your picture is of a calm, steady ocean. Those words, in my mind, tend to go with an ISTJ. 

On a related note, I do like your avatar. Amazing how many colors of blue there are in the ocean.


----------



## ozones (Oct 5, 2013)

surgery said:


> @_ozones_
> Your avatar makes me think you're probably ISFP or ISFJ. It makes me feel like I'm looking at someone's fond memories. It's not overly complicated or flashy, but it's important to the individual nonetheless.
> 
> ESxP. You got the S right though! :wink:
> ...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

walking tourist said:


> How about this one???


Si avatar, Si signature.

And while I can derive a lot of meaning from someone's choice of avatar, that tends to go more with who they are in terms of character, not so much in terms of type.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh! And apparently you're supposed to rate the one above you...crap. I have barely any idea about this...

Ephemerality, I'm going to go ahead and say I see...Te/Fi in yours, I guess? It's a little more abstracted, and a good portion of the ENTJs I've seen have similarly stylized human portraits...

So...anyone have opinions on the functions my avatar/sig displays? XD

Or character analysis. Though my sig makes it slightly easy. :tongue:


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> Oh! And apparently you're supposed to rate the one above you...crap. I have barely any idea about this...
> 
> Ephemerality, I'm going to go ahead and say I see...Te/Fi in yours, I guess? It's a little more abstracted, and a good portion of the ENTJs I've seen have similarly stylized human portraits...
> 
> ...


I'd say Ni,Fe. Remember thats based off you avatar .

Any thing on mine?


----------



## libellule (May 10, 2014)

I'm new to this, so sorry for my lacking analysis:

Your avatar seems as if you question information and its power -- you realize the power of the word...but yet you wonder what you can accomplish with it. My first guess was INTP. My apologies if I'm saying anything ridiculous!

Any thoughts on my avatar?


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

libellule said:


> Any thoughts on my avatar?


I'm thinking INFP for yours; the individual as distinct from the background (emphasised by the focus here) is what gives me that impression.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Uh no.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

It could be telling but I don't guess right all the time. I do it unintentionally but I always check if I'm right or not.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Nearsification said:


> Of course. Give me an avatar a sig and a username I can easily guess your type.
> 
> Its creepy.


Do it!


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I think I posted here before, but I'm willing to try again. 

Anyone?


----------



## 63511 (Aug 15, 2013)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> I think I posted here before, but I'm willing to try again.
> 
> Anyone?


I'd guess INFP or INFJ, tbh. 

I want one! I think I did it before too lawl


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Anybody want to try and guess mine?  a hint, I chose a really obscure username; I'd never choose something like that normally. I just wanted to get some privacy from my friends. everything else is legit though.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

heartofpompeii said:


> Anybody want to try and guess mine?  a hint, I chose a really obscure username; I'd never choose something like that normally. I just wanted to get some privacy from my friends. everything else is legit though.


I'd be inclined to guess that you're a Feeling type, what with the sympathetic-looking girl and the animal in front of her. Probably an S-type, since the avatar doesn't really seem very abstract. I'd probably say ISFP or ISFJ. I've got nothing based on the username, though.


As for me, I don't know if my avatar's all that clear in terms of saying what type I am. Would anyone spare the time enough to take a stab at it?


----------



## kwall1989 (May 4, 2014)

susurration said:


> Didn't put much thought into this, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it right on the nose for me... 0.o


----------



## Desiderium (Jan 31, 2014)

No...


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

GundamChao said:


> I'd be inclined to guess that you're a Feeling type, what with the sympathetic-looking girl and the animal in front of her. Probably an S-type, since the avatar doesn't really seem very abstract. I'd probably say ISFP or ISFJ. I've got nothing based on the username, though.
> 
> 
> As for me, I don't know if my avatar's all that clear in terms of saying what type I am. Would anyone spare the time enough to take a stab at it?


hehe that girl is an assassin! although yes I'm somewhere in the range of ISFP/ISTP.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

@GundamChao 
Let's see your cat icon is very blue and cool lookin' so suggests some out-of-the-box thinking. you also seem extraverted and somehow like a Feeler so I would say either ENFP or ENFJ because I have no idea how you make decisions


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

heartofpompeii said:


> @GundamChao
> Let's see your cat icon is very blue and cool lookin' so suggests some out-of-the-box thinking. you also seem extraverted and somehow like a Feeler so I would say either ENFP or ENFJ because I have no idea how you make decisions


Yep, you're right on the money! ENFP here, and I bet you see what I mean when you just "get" certain things about a person without much that can be put into words. That, or Feelers can just pick up on other Feelers. Entirely plausible. roud:

Btw, that girl is one kind-looking assassin! O_O


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

No. Avatar choices are a useful data point to consider in combination with other information while typing someone but by themselves? Yeah, right.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Mostly Harmless said:


> No. Avatar choices are a useful data point to consider in combination with other information while typing someone but by themselves? Yeah, right.


Well, your type shows up but in addition to that; I could see INFJ, based solely on avatar.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

No, but l have vague musings about the perception axis.

l tend to think Ni/Se will utilize background and white space in ways that contrast or communicate something, either intentionally or unintentionally (perhaps both).

l don't really have a corresponding theory about Ne/Si in relation to background space, specifically, l just don't notice that quirk as much.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> No, but l have vague musings about the perception axis.
> 
> l tend to think Ni/Se will utilize background and white space in ways that contrast or communicate something, either intentionally or unintentionally (perhaps both).


Can you give an example of this?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Snowflake Whisperer said:


> Can you give an example of this?


l fear that l am unable to explain it further, due to a serious mental deficiency regarding spatial reasoning.

:sad:


----------



## Fynest One (Jun 26, 2013)

_*I've never paid any attention to how the avatars correlates to certain types. What do ISFJ's typically have?*_


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Fynest One said:


> _*I've never paid any attention to how the avatars correlates to certain types. What do ISFJ's typically have?*_


Positive or warm avatars.

My avatar screams "NOT INTP" 

lel


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

[Changed AV so deleted post.]


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Ooooh what about me? Type my avatar! Why?


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

My avatar screams INFP, as I have learned from the ''guess the type by the persons avatar/siggy/you know what I mean'' thread.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

HEY! What about me?!?


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> HEY! What about me?!?



I can't do this shit but...


Your profile picture is a comic, a fan of pop culture. Maybe an xNxx.

You also use a lot of random humor, like an internet troll. Gives me an ENTP vibe.

Except you're pretty pushy on getting yourself types as you have posted twice to get somebody to type your avatar (even though I'm typing all of you.)

That pushiness, I don't know why, seems like ENFP behavior.

Maybe an ENTP on the verge of ENFP or vice versa?


----------



## Flame1280 (Jun 24, 2014)

Anyone got a guess on mine?


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Flame1280 said:


> Anyone got a guess on mine?


It's very pretty, looks introspective. I believe you're possibly an IxFP from that. It looks very Fi. 

Mind you whenever I post on these threads I get guessed to be INFP too  though one guy said it looks like ISTP, which is closer in terms of letters.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

dandere said:


> I can't do this shit but...
> 
> 
> Your profile picture is a comic, a fan of pop culture. Maybe an xNxx.
> ...


yeeeeeay! Thank you! I put you as INFP mainly bc there is a dark side to your avatar, like if the girl is mourning the loss of a loved one or feeling emotions of disgust


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> yeeeeeay! Thank you! I put you as INFP mainly bc there is a dark side to your avatar, like if the girl is mourning the loss of a loved one or feeling emotions of disgust



Everyone puts me as INFP. I find INFPs adorable. So, okay.


----------



## Unnamed (Jul 18, 2014)

I think you're INFp too.
What does mine look like?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

dandere said:


> Everyone puts me as INFP. I find INFPs adorable. So, okay.


HURRAY!!!!  @Unnamed I would say INTJ. Your thought for clues and innovative ideas are clear in your avatar, yet it is simple and with no nonsense.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Unnamed said:


> I think you're INFp too.
> What does mine look like?


A kinda stick figure guy sitting in the position of the thinker?









Yeah, that's an INTP if there ever was one.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

Let's see if anyone here is able to guess my type... roud:


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

I've decided you can't type someone by their avatar. Usually is slightly wrong or totally off. My experience.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

ISFP or INFJ.


----------



## Unnamed (Jul 18, 2014)

Lord Shang said:


> A kinda stick figure guy sitting in the position of the thinker?
> 
> View attachment 160697
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't even notice. Yeah, I'm an INTP. I just chose the first question mark I could find. The question mark was supposed to represent my name...because I'm unnamed.


----------



## bluejeansandcoffee (Nov 23, 2013)

I think I might have chose the_ least_ ENFP-ish avatar that I could still use and have it fit my personality.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Someone guess mine?


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Was going to say ISFP. Clutching it close. Floral clothes. Girly.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Infp


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Infp


Like a really bitchy ESFJ.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Rational Thought said:


> Like a really bitchy ESFJ.


INtj

Your sig is pretty amusing.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> INtj
> 
> Your sig is pretty amusing.


yea, I'm pretty great.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh I wanna play, what does mine look like? No peeking


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Very close... I would've guessed ISTP for yours, but I'm really shitty at this mbti typing stuff.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

You got it


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

bluejeansandcoffee said:


> I think I might have chose the_ least_ ENFP-ish avatar that I could still use and have it fit my personality.


Tbh, nothing like ENFP. Going with ISFP or INFJ


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I would say ENTP, even if it wasn't clear. There's just enough variety, randomness, yet thoughtfulness behind the pic.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

INFP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

Can I join??? C:

If you could only rely on my avatar, username, and signature, what would you guess?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enfj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

ESFP
It's hard to ignore the type above .-.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Istp.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

cupcakesrdabestbruv said:


> istp.


estp.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Isfj.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Guy is looking at you... E.
Both show emotion... F.
That smile says P.
Why is N and S so hard? ExFP?


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

Enfj


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Entj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Chest said:


> Enfj


You are joking right? quite the opposite!

Err... ESFP


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

stultum said:


> You are joking right? quite the opposite!
> 
> Err... ESFP


ESFP? I wish...I feel like life would have been easier:tongue:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Intj ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

luzy said:


> isfp


istp


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

inregardstomyself said:


> istp


entp


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

INFP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Enfp


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Enfp
Mine should? be relatively easy? That being said I've forgotten what it is...


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

hawkataine said:


> enfp
> mine should? Be relatively easy? That being said i've forgotten what it is...


intp


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

There are certain themes I notice, so I could make a decent guess although it's too unreliable and flimsy to type someone using that. 

Avis are just social masks really, and I'll change the style of mine frequently based on mood, liking the artwork or I think it would suit my posts.


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

Hmm can help, especially if backed up by the person reasoning for the avatar choice.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

No...but I have seen people pick avatars that match the type they want to think they are.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe said:


> lol you're a bird


I've undergone a metamorphosis.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Not at all. Especially with specific niche interests such as anime. Anime avatar...cool toned colors...mysterious looking character - what are they? INTJ? That's lacking in so much support that it's ridiculous.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Edgy rabbit so cool that when she touches carrots they start turning into icicles. Idk, maybe I'd say ISTP. Lol


* *




ESFJ is just me joking around. INTP is my best match.


----------



## Neige Noire (Nov 28, 2017)

The guy looks like Jughead from Riverdale + a skull is in the picture as well + a cigarette/brush, so it really depends on how you view your avatar - as a role model or as someone you like. Depending on that, INTP/ESFJ respectively. Actually makes sense, since you've typed yourself as ESFJ.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Not sure if this is just dark or symbolic but the name goes well with it (edgy). Lets say function wise Fi lead fits - depth in a picture that could mean pain or something else which i guess goes well with your style. 

So ISFP is fine, would probably first think of INFP if i hadnt seen your type. _"Because we all know Ns are deeper"_


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

estj tired of that persons BS on a business call.


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

There are 'trends'... without doubt. It takes a bit more work to recognize trends of the 'exception' (ie. when a type is operating greatly out of their more homeostatic base, and the more usual expressions they'll take on from that) and then there is a rather small, yet significant amount of people who'll be drawn to an avatar that simply can not be attributed to type (in any meaningful) way. 

So, it's just kinda like real life really.. if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it just might or might not be, a duck.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Ugly avatar - possibly there to test reactions to it - i smell strong humor abilities ^



Alice Alipheese said:


> estj tired of that persons BS on a business call.


Nah if it was just that i wouldnt wear it. Its funny it can be perceived like that though. 

_*Skip me**_


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Skipping sircansir

Abstract and artistic. Looks nice but I've no idea what's happening.
*INFP*.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

E*TJ business man.


----------

